# Solved: oil advice



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Big 3HP industrial fan ,it's got 2 little black tubes front and back of the engine for the oil ,but what kind of oil do i use? I don't know how to go about oiling electric motors this is a first timer for me and it sounds like it can use some.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

usually there is a little sticker, if it's gone. try the manufacturer's website???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When all else fails, standard motor oil is tons better than nothing. I'd be using something like 30 or 40 weight oil.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I use good old 3in1


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

all iv got ,as of for now is 10W-40 / DW-40 and some automotive grease

i do now what 3 in 1 is ,it's good stuff from what iv heard ,i just hope what i got isn't to much on the heavy side ,i dont want to use DW40 because every time i put it on anything it attracts to junk.


----------



## jpoc (May 12, 2009)

Auto oil is meant for use in internal combustion engines. They get hot. It is unlikely that an electric motor will get hot enough to put auto oil into its normal working range. 

(A big reason why auto engines suffer the most wear in the few moments after they are started from cold is that this is the time at which the oil is least effective.)


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

i don't know much about electric motors but im just worried that auto oil might be to thick and the revaluations of the motor will be needlessly forced due to the over thickness of lube in barrings ,i guess that would make it hot and a wast of electric ,but then again im probably wrong.

I plan to run this a long time so im not gonna risk it with DW-40 dust magnifier


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

3in1 is a light machine oil. It can be found at Home Depot. I think it's most famous use was for sewing machines. As far as being a dust magnet, any oil will hold dust that it gets into contact with.


----------



## thefonz (Aug 26, 2007)

Years ago, we always used Zoom in our motors for circulating pumps, Looks like they still make it.
http://www.kingssupply.com/item37.htm


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

thefonz said:


> Years ago, we always used Zoom in our motors for circulating pumps, Looks like they still make it.
> http://www.kingssupply.com/item37.htm


you know what that's what i was looking for ,i didn't know the name of it but i recognize the bottle with the spout ,the heating and air guy used it on our heater fan motor he said it was the best for small electric motors ,it must have been zoom. Thanks you refreshed my memory.:up:


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

The more clearance the thicker you need.
if it old go with thick.it has oil tubes,so a few drops once or twice a year
plain 10 30 motor oil will be fine
if its old go for straight 30


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

guy2 said:


> all iv got ,as of for now is 10W-40 / DW-40 and some automotive grease
> 
> i do now what 3 in 1 is ,it's good stuff from what iv heard ,i just hope what i got isn't to much on the heavy side ,i dont want to use DW40 because every time i put it on anything it attracts to junk.


the wd 40 will cut the existing oil it would be good to unlock one as it will thin the dirt and oil,dont use it as lube on your high dollar motor unless locked.
If the motor is intended to run for hours at a time dont be afraid of thicker oil such at 10 40 etc.if it is going to be used for 20 minutes on ocassion stay with thin.....if an old unit thats been around favor the thick


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

WD-40 is NOT a lubricant, and I would never use that as a lubricant for anything.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> WD-40 is NOT a lubricant, and I would never use that as a lubricant for anything.


it's good for wiping crayon off walls / cleaning rust chrome /door hinges and that's about all i will use it for.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, all good uses for WD-40.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

could be a new thread title
1001 uses for wd 40


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Water Displacement #40. The product began from a search for a rust preventative solvent and degreaser to protect missile parts. WD-40 was created in 1953 by three technicians at the San Diego Rocket Chemical Company. Its name comes from the project that was to find a "water displacement" compound. They were successful with the fortieth formulation, thus WD-40. The Corvair Company bought it in bulk to protect their atlas missile parts. 

Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 that would hurt you. 

When you read the "shower door" part, try it. It's the first thing that has ever cleaned that spotty shower door. If yours is plastic, it works just as well as glass. It's a miracle! Then try it on your stovetop... Voila! It's now shinier than it's ever been. You'll be amazed. 

Here are some of the uses: 

1) Protects silver from tarnishing. 
2) Removes road tar and grime from cars. 
3) Cleans and lubricates guitar strings. 
4) Gives floors that 'just-waxed' sheen without making it slippery. 
5) Keeps flies off cows. 
6) Restores and cleans chalkboards. 
7) Removes lipstick stains. 
8) Loosens stubborn zippers. 
9) Untangles jewelry chains. 
10) Removes stains from stainless steel sinks. 
11) Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill. 
12) Keeps ceramic/terra cotta garden pots from oxidizing. 
13) Removes tomato stains from clothing. 
14) Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots. 
15) Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors. 
16) Keeps scissors working smoothly. 
17) Lubricates noisy door hinges on vehicles and doors in homes 
18) It removes black scuff marks from the kitchen floor! Use WD-40 for those nasty tar and scuff marks on flooring. It doesn't seem to harm the finish and you won't have to scrub nearly as hard to get them off. Just remember to open some windows if you have a lot of marks.
19) Bug guts will eat away the finish on your car if not removed quickly! Use WD-40! 
20) Gives a children's play gym slide a shine for a super fast slide. 
21) Lubricates gear shift and mower deck lever for ease of handling on riding mowers. 
22) Rids kids rocking chairs and swings of squeaky noises. 
23) Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open. 
24) Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close. 
25) Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers. 
26) Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles. 
27) Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans. 
28) Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling. 
29) Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly.
30) Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools. 
31) Removes splattered grease on stove. 
32) Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging. 
33) Lubricates prosthetic limbs. 
34) Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell). 
35) Removes all traces of duct tape. 
36) Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain. 
37) Florida 's favorite use is: "cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers." 
38) The favorite use in the state of New York WD-40 protects the Statue of Liberty from the elements. 
39) WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a LITTLE on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time. Also, it's a lot cheaper than the chemical attractants that are made for just that purpose. Keep in mind though, using some chemical laced baits or lures for fishing are not allowed in some states. 
40) Use it for fire ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch. 
41) WD-40 is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray on the mark and wipe with a clean rag.
42) Also, if you've discovered that your teenage daughter has washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick spots with WD-40 and re-wash. Presto! Lipstick is gone! 
43) If you sprayed WD-40 on the distributor cap, it would displace the moisture and allow the car to start. 
44) Keep a can of WD-40 in the kitchen, it is good for oven burns or any other type of burn. It takes the burned feeling away and heals with NO scarring. 

The basic ingredient is FISH OIL.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I learned a few with that list
another great use is when you have a engine that set for a couple years..its not going to start...so you poor some gas down the carb for the prime...sure it will start and die....start spraying wd 40 in the carb to keep it running as opposed to haveing to do repeated primes.

on the fourth when you want to sett off a few gross of pop bottle rockets at once..use a 5 gallon bucket to hold the rockets....a bic lighter for the flame...and a can of wd40 for the big torch......Do not try this at home!


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

brett888 said:


> I learned a few with that list
> another great use is when you have a engine that set for a couple years..its not going to start...so you poor some gas down the carb for the prime...sure it will start and die....start spraying wd 40 in the carb to keep it running as opposed to haveing to do repeated primes.
> 
> on the fourth when you want to sett off a few gross of pop bottle rockets at once..use a 5 gallon bucket to hold the rockets....a bic lighter for the flame...and a can of wd40 for the big torch......Do not try this at home!


you can inflate tires with D-40 if you use allot of it ,doesn't work as well as ether in this situation but will due in emergencies if done correctly.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How to inflate a tire with WD 40


----------

